# Zigzag and his 24hr time trial



## ianrauk (24 Jul 2016)

CycleChat member @zigzag embarked on his 24 hour TT bike ride yesterday. He's too modest to brag about it so I will do the bragging for him.

In 24 hours he managed an epic 772km/481mi (an average of 20mph). A hugely, mind blowing, impressive effort. The result puts him up there with some of the very best in the UK.

Congratulations Rimas.


----------



## screenman (24 Jul 2016)

Awesome, truely awesome. It is going to hurt tomorrow, maybe wait until Tuesday before you do the club 10.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Jul 2016)

Feckin Aida! Very impressed.


----------



## fossyant (24 Jul 2016)

Fantastic


----------



## burntoutbanger (24 Jul 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## Milkfloat (24 Jul 2016)

Wowsers, how humbling. And in those shoes too.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jul 2016)

An immense distance that I can hardly begin to understand. Phenomenal.


----------



## srw (24 Jul 2016)

ianrauk said:


> CycleChat member @zigzag embarked on his 24 hour TT bike ride yesterday. He's too modest to brag about it so I will do the bragging for him.
> 
> In 24 hours he managed an epic 772km/481mi (an average of 20mph). A hugely, mind blowing, impressive effort. The result puts him up there with some of the very best in the UK.
> 
> ...


What a legend. I remember the FNRttC where he was riding a hybrid with 8 gears, and still moving faster than most of us....


----------



## rb58 (24 Jul 2016)

And I remember riding back from Whitstable with him. At my pace. He didn't moan once or give a year indication I was holding him up. Respect!


----------



## Booyaa (25 Jul 2016)

superb effort that is.


----------



## summerdays (25 Jul 2016)

That's impressive, and I'll bet there are plenty who would doubt you could cycle that far in a year let alone in a day!


----------



## T4tomo (25 Jul 2016)

That's mighty impressive. I'd be happy to get a 20mph average over any decent distance let alone maintain it for 24 hours. Wow.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Jul 2016)




----------



## martint235 (25 Jul 2016)

Having ridden with him many times, I expected nothing less. However it is a phenomenal effort and just one more thing to add to the legend that is Rimas!!


----------



## rugby bloke (25 Jul 2016)

Fantastic effort, truly Superhuman in my world.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jul 2016)




----------



## Shadow (25 Jul 2016)

Chapeau!

Been out training with him, Ian?


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jul 2016)

Shadow said:


> Chapeau!
> 
> Been out training with him, Ian?




I did actually bump into him on my commute home on Thursday evening. He was out for a short spin on the above bike.


----------



## Shadow (25 Jul 2016)

Cool. As you were on your commuter, I expect you did not ride with him for too long and waved him on his way!


----------



## G3CWI (25 Jul 2016)

Amazing achievement. 20 mph average, 24 hrs, that's 480 miles - wow! Can he even stand up now?


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jul 2016)

Shadow said:


> Cool. As you were on your commuter, I expect you did not ride with him for too long and waved him on his way!




Spot on


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Jul 2016)

My mind is well and truly boggled.


----------



## Ian H (25 Jul 2016)

G3CWI said:


> Amazing achievement. 20 mph average, 24 hrs, that's 480 miles - wow! Can he even stand up now?


He was walking a little stiffly. After the presentation he rode the 9 miles back to catch the train home. 

Given that it was his first ever TT at any distance, it is a phenomenal result. His preparation was near perfect: food, drink and everything properly organised. He probably spent less than 15 mins off the bike.

481 miles gives him 6th place in the National Championship 24hr 2016 organised by Mersey Roads CC.


----------



## G3CWI (25 Jul 2016)

Ian H said:


> After the presentation he rode the 9 miles back to catch the train home.



...a pity no-one gave him a lift.


----------



## Dayvo (25 Jul 2016)

ianrauk said:


> zigzag embarked on his 24 hour TT bike ride yesterday.
> 
> In 24 hours he managed an epic 772km/481mi (an average of 20mph).



Bloody 'ell! I couldn't even do that in my dreams. 

A massive  to you!


----------



## Flying Dodo (25 Jul 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> My mind is well and truly boggled.


Yup. Absolutely incredible. Chapeau Rimas!


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jul 2016)

I should have added to the first post that this was Rimas first attempt at TT


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Jul 2016)

That is more than impressive, I don't think there is a word in the English language that truly reflects how magnificent that is. Well done @zigzag


----------



## Jerry Atrik (25 Jul 2016)

Quality !


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Jul 2016)

Wow that's superb.

Well done and hope you can move OK tomorrow.


----------



## Andrew_P (25 Jul 2016)

Amazing, beyond my comprehension and my imagination. Well done


----------



## T4tomo (25 Jul 2016)

ianrauk said:


> I should have added to the first post that this was Rimas first attempt at TT


First attempt at any TT or first attempt at a 24hrs TT? If the former then bloody hell.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jul 2016)

T4tomo said:


> First attempt at any TT or first attempt at a 24hrs TT? If the former then bloody hell.




Both


----------



## srw (26 Jul 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Both


Apart from a certain 2,000-odd mile ride to Istanbul. Which was more of a time trial than anything else.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jul 2016)

srw said:


> Apart from a certain 2,000-odd mile ride to Istanbul. Which was more of a time trial than anything else.



Not quite right in Rimas case as he decided to do a more 'sightsee'er route' then a direct one. He could have gone a much quicker route but chose not to.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jul 2016)

A video about the TT from the wonderful Damien Peacock

Rimas about 4 mins in


----------



## arallsopp (26 Jul 2016)

Just as I recalibrate my expectations for Rimas (which were already well north of superhuman) he exceeds them. Awesome work, @zigzag


----------



## Tim Hall (26 Jul 2016)

arallsopp said:


> Just as I recalibrate my expectations for Rimas (which were already well north of superhuman) he exceeds them. Awesome work, @zigzag


Says the man whose first Audax was LEL...


----------



## jonny jeez (26 Jul 2016)

Blimey!

That's impressive


----------



## martint235 (26 Jul 2016)

Tim Hall said:


> Says the man whose first Audax was LEL...


Pah! Doesn't everyone do LEL as their first?


----------



## Tail End Charlie (26 Jul 2016)

I have never done a ride, of any length, where I've averaged 20mph. Superb effort @zigzag I can't imagine how you feel. Knackered, elated all rolled into one. Or just glad it's over, I dunno.


----------



## dan_bo (26 Jul 2016)

summerdays said:


> That's impressive, and I'll bet there are plenty who would doubt you could cycle that far in a year let alone in a day!


@potsy


----------



## zigzag (26 Jul 2016)

only just seen this - thank you from the bottom of my heart my dearest friends!! still feeling a bit spaced out and stiff in my neck/shoulders not being used to tt position (massage session arranged for the next tuesday). my moving average was 20.06mph, however stopped time of 6min means that overall average speed 19.97mph and the organisers have just recalculated the total distance to 479.39 miles - could have pushed a bit harder if i knew i was that close to 480!.. 

i wouldn't have done so well at my first attempt without some excellent advice and tips from @frank9755 (who is embarking on the transcontinental race this friday!!!), support of professional standard from @Ian H (not a single glitch without any prior rehearsal!) and valuable insights from former winners of this race.

i am truly humbled by this thread - happy cycling beautiful people!


----------



## StuAff (26 Jul 2016)

zigzag said:


> only just seen this - thank you from the bottom of my heart my dearest friends!! still feeling a bit spaced out and stiff in my neck/shoulders not being used to tt position (massage session arranged for the next tuesday). my moving average was 20.06mph, however stopped time of 6min means that overall average speed 19.97mph and the organisers have just recalculated the total distance to 479.39 miles - could have pushed a bit harder if i knew i was that close to 480!..
> 
> i wouldn't have done so well at my first attempt without some excellent advice and tips from @frank9755 (who is embarking on the transcontinental race this friday!!!), support of professional standard from @Ian H (not a single glitch without any prior rehearsal!) and valuable insights from former winners of this race.
> 
> i am truly humbled by this thread - happy cycling beautiful people!


Extraordinary effort. Well done!


----------



## Aperitif (27 Jul 2016)

Yes - well done Rimas. Now stop messing around and get yourself a job...towing Chris Froome around for example!
Congratulations and happy cruising for the next few days, at least!


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jul 2016)

The machine


----------



## Justinslow (27 Jul 2016)

Astounding effort esp considering your very flat position on the bike, my TT bike has me uncomfortable after a fraction of the distance you did and I have mine set much less aggressive. Maybe you are naturally supple! 
Did you build up to the TT over a long period with huge rides?


----------



## zigzag (27 Jul 2016)

Justinslow said:


> Astounding effort esp considering your very flat position on the bike, my TT bike has me uncomfortable after a fraction of the distance you did and I have mine set much less aggressive. *Maybe you are naturally supple!
> Did you build up to the TT over a long period with huge rides?*


i don't think so (i cannot reach my toes without a proper warm-up and stretching), i have done two audaxes of 400km and 300km on this bike, spending about 60-70% of the time in the tri-bars, and three rides of 75km. all other rides (about 9000km this year) were done on a road or hybrid bikes.


----------



## zigzag (27 Jul 2016)

User13710 said:


> I love it. Rimas rides a hybrid.


sure, they have a purpose!  (i ride two hybrids)


----------



## martint235 (27 Jul 2016)

zigzag said:


> sure, they have a purpose!  (i ride two hybrids)


At the same time knowing you


----------



## Justinslow (27 Jul 2016)

zigzag said:


> i don't think so (i cannot reach my toes without a proper warm-up and stretching), i have done two audaxes of 400km and 300km on this bike, spending about 60-70% of the time in the tri-bars, and three rides of 75km. all other rides (about 9000km this year) were done on a road or hybrid bikes.


Well, amazing stuff! I guess some people are better suited to this biking lark than others! 100 miles is around my limit and my body lets me know I've done it


----------



## frank9755 (28 Jul 2016)

zigzag said:


> only just seen this - thank you from the bottom of my heart my dearest friends!! still feeling a bit spaced out and stiff in my neck/shoulders not being used to tt position (massage session arranged for the next tuesday). my moving average was 20.06mph, however stopped time of 6min means that overall average speed 19.97mph and the organisers have just recalculated the total distance to 479.39 miles - could have pushed a bit harder if i knew i was that close to 480!..
> 
> i wouldn't have done so well at my first attempt without some excellent advice and tips from @frank9755 (who is embarking on the transcontinental race this friday!!!), support of professional standard from @Ian H (not a single glitch without any prior rehearsal!) and valuable insights from former winners of this race.



Well done once again, Rimas. Any fool with an opinion can give advice; the hard bit is to go out and ride the distance!


----------



## Starchivore (28 Jul 2016)

Brilliant! Incredible effort


----------



## Firestorm (28 Jul 2016)

Excellent stuff, I have very fond memories of 24"s . Sleeping in the back pf my dads Anglia estate as we assisted a clubmate of theirs in the Nationals 
Nim Carline always won


----------

